# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  First attempt

## Hatann

Pencil. It’s basically done but I still feel like it’s missing something. Just a random map trying to utilize different techniques.

----------


## Adfor

It's good for a first attempt! I like that you gave the forests some substance, and the landmass is a nice shape and clearly discernible. I also think that your mountains are well done, nice perspective.

Rivers all look good except for one that seems to meander from one mountain range to the other on the west side. This would more likely go from the forked start in the southern mountain range, and deposit in the northern river. Simple fix, really.

The open space you have is what is lacking in my eye. With all that empty space, the eye gravitates towards what is filled in, and in this case, the forests and mountains together stick out way too hard against that vapid white beside it. I tend to use hills to break up unused space, then draw horizontal lines to symbolize plains in between them, just as an example.

There's a lot of inspiration around here for getting an idea of things you could try to help elaborate the landscape further, so that your have a more balanced palette. Trying different elements is the best part of cartography imo.

Anyhoo, hope this helps.

IR

----------


## jshoer

Those mountains look great, and the forests have a really neat texture to them. I agree with Adfor; with such lush-looking forests I'd hope for something in a similar style on the grasslands and plains.

----------


## wminish

Hey Hatann, it's great to see some of your work up in the forums and all in all it's a very nice first effort. I particularly like the mountains, the darkened top ridgeline really makes them pop and gives them a good heft. 

I definitely agree with all the points from Adfor. In addition, you could throw down some settlements and other places of interest to the locals. Well placed name labels for settlements can help you balance out some of the white space. Other map elements like a compass rose and a legend etc can be placed strategically as well to achieve the same effect.

----------


## Hatann

Thank you all so much! I can’t tell you how much I appreciate the advice and tips. This was more to just practice techniques than to create a complete and perfect map. I am still frustrated with my forests. Though with the shading I suppose they do look lush, the shape of the trees and techniques used could be better. Mountains took me a very long time to perfect. I will also definitely start adding settlements and names. And a compass. I appreciate the tip on white space. I never knew what to put in there. I have been dotting random trees around as well. I’ll post the new one I’m doing shortly. Work in progress

----------

